# B450 vs a320



## Durkhead (Aug 6, 2020)

I just got a cyberpower PC with ryzen 5 3600 an ASRock a320 motherboard and I have from a previous build gigabyte b450m ds3h with WiFi is it worth it to switch out the motherboards? The biggest prob is windows 10 on cyberpower are embedded in the motherboard so switch the key is a pain


----------



## Caring1 (Aug 6, 2020)

Yes swap the Motherboards, copies of Windows 10 Pro are cheap enough if you look at this "news" article.








						CDKOffers Seasonal Sale Helps You Minimize Your Software Costs, Spend More on Hardware
					

CDKOffers is an international merchant of genuine, globally-valid discount software that you can use to minimize your genuine software costs, helping you spend more on hardware. As part of the site-wide seasonal sale, TechPowerUp readers have an opportunity to save even more by using an...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## GoldenX (Aug 6, 2020)

I would swap it, 99% of the time the lowest end B450 has better VRMs than any A320. Plus better CPU support, and overclocking as an option.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Aug 6, 2020)

If you've had Windows on your old mobo chances are it'll activate.


----------



## harm9963 (Aug 6, 2020)

Change my MB MSI 990FXA /8370E to a new Asus x470 Prime 2700x, activated windows 10 pro , sign in ,was  good to go, heck did the same with another Asus MB/ Phenom ll 1055  to the MSI 990FXA MB ,did activate windows with a phone in.


----------



## RandallFlagg (Aug 6, 2020)

Caring1 said:


> Yes swap the Motherboards, copies of Windows 10 Pro are cheap enough if you look at this "news" article.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



FWIW I have used CDK Offers for my new build's Win 10 Pro license.  It's legit.


----------



## Vya Domus (Aug 6, 2020)

If you have no problems I don't see why you would switch it.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Aug 6, 2020)

Swap it and if you can maybe try to get MSI Tomahawk B450 that is probably the BEST B450 motherboard and one of those that can handle even the 10 or 12 core cpu's as the possible future upgrade....GL


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Aug 6, 2020)

Durkhead said:


> I just got a cyberpower PC with ryzen 5 3600 an ASRock a320 motherboard and I have from a previous build gigabyte b450m ds3h with WiFi is it worth it to switch out the motherboards? The biggest prob is windows 10 on cyberpower are embedded in the motherboard so switch the key is a pain


If you activated windows on the motherboard you had from a previous build windows should activate with a fresh install as the key is tied to the bios the same way the key is tied to the cyberpower mobo.
You will just need to do a fresh install.

you might not even need to do a fresh install. can't remember


----------



## FiveFiveOpen (Oct 30, 2020)

In my opinion, B450 is a much better choice for R5 3600 than A320. A320 is an entry level mobo, which is a good choice for R3 CPU. For R5 cpu, B450 is much more powerful. You can refer to this post to get more details about the differences between B450 and A320.


----------

